# Post Grades for Spring Semester 09



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Com 231- Public Speaking. I got an A.
Pe Class- I got an A


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

It's been a hard semester...

Origins of Human Culture - B+
French Written Expression - A
English 102 - A+ (not that amazing because literally half the class got As)
French Cinema - B+
Into to Cultural Anthropology - B
Economics - C

Congrats on your A in public speaking. ^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I just started my spring semester yesterday. Must vary a lot from school to school.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

college algebra-A
English 102-B
Intro to Art-B
Into to anthropology-B


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

B Math 2: A
English Comp: A
Human Relations: B+
Microbiology: D


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, A in public speaking, congrats!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Nicely done on the public speaking!

I got A's in my Victorian Fiction and Literary Criticism classes and a B+ in my Postcolonial Lit class.


----------



## hopeful17 (Dec 21, 2008)

autos-A
AP english lit-A
academic career class-A
anatomy-A-
economics-B


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

<3 ap english lit  good job

Human Anatomy: A
Organic Chem. I: A
Economics: A


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Organic Chem II: A
Modern French Literature: A+
Statistics for the Life Sciences: A-
Molecular Biology and Biochemistry: A


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

Business Law: A
Intro to Psychology: A
Environmental Science: A
Economics: no grade yet, I'm guessing A or B


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Intermediate Microeconomics - A+
Intermediate Accounting II - A
Financial Management II - A
Natural Resource Economics - A
Abnormal Psychology - A-


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Ugh, I feel like a complete idiot posting my grades, but I guess none of you know me personally, and these were good enough for me to continue....

Astronomy - A-
Computer science (databases) - C-
Computer science (computer architecture) - D
Birds, reptiles, and amphibians - D-


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Immunology - A
Chemical Safety - A
Microbial Genetics - B 
Microbial Genetics Lab - A


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

JMX said:


> Ugh, I feel like a complete idiot posting my grades, but I guess none of you know me personally, and these were good enough for me to continue....
> 
> Astronomy - A-
> Computer science (databases) - C-
> ...


Haha, I like your grades. I'm sure plenty of lower grades just haven't made their way into this thread 

I took two AP computer science classes in high school, which I blew off and still managed A's, because the teacher didn't even know the subject (totally unqualified). I kind of wish we had a REAL teacher and assigments period (lol), so that I'd know if I liked the subject.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Fantasy Literature for Children - A


----------



## spherr (May 16, 2009)

Pre-K Seminar: B
Parent-Teacher Relationships: A-
Creative Experiences: B
Assessment: B+
Gender and Race Issues: B

This has been my best semester so far!


----------



## mly1973 (May 10, 2009)

Foundations of American Education: A


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> Symbolic Logic: B+


I am fully impressed. My friend took a class in Modern Symbolic and the class average was a D-.


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Finance - A
Communication in Business - A
Organizational Behavior - B
Human Resource Management - B

I've been doing a lot better lately, GPA is now 2.983


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Intermediate Accounting II: B
Income Taxation of Business Entities: C+
Management and Organizations: A
Conceptual Astronomy: A
Conceptual Astronomy Lab: A


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Laith said:


> Immunology - A
> Chemical Safety - A
> Microbial Genetics - B
> Microbial Genetics Lab - A


Oh my. You are a mad scientist. You are probably making clones as we speak. :lol


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

okay, I didn't do as bad as I thought I would do. 

B+ : French & Sociology (I honestly don't know how I didn't get an A- in both. picky profs)
A : History & Music (two easy classes, no surprise)
A- : Politics (hard class. expected a B+, but did well on the final)

still brings down my cumulative GPA but it's still within the 3.8-4.0 range so I refuse to panic and get anxious right now. I will do better next semester.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Anatomy & Physiology of the Speech & Hearing Mechanism - A
Childhood Communication Disorders - A


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

women in literature (Eng 308B): A-
human development (Psych 311): A
human development lab (Psych 311L): A
stress and wellness (Psych 433): A


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

JMX said:


> Ugh, I feel like a complete idiot posting my grades, but I guess none of you know me personally, and these were good enough for me to continue....
> 
> Astronomy - A-
> Computer science (databases) - C-
> ...


Your not a complete idiot. Look at your A, Congratulations on that. Focus on what you did good on and than make a plan to improve next year. (That's what I am doing.) Are you sure that you are in the right major? Do you really like the courses that you are taking? Did your SA affect your grades this year? What obstacle do you think blocked you from getting better grades? It's awesome that your grades allowed you to continue just be careful. If I get 2 60's in my courses then we get put on Academic probation. Be sure to read your school's handbook.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Concepts of Law Enforcement - B
Intro to Criminalistics - B
Writing for Non-Profit - A-
Anthropology and Human Rights - A-
Intercultural Communication - B


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

way to go for getting an A in public speaking!


----------



## Sonoran Lion (Dec 18, 2008)

Business Communication - A
Finance - A
Intro to Marketing - A
Organizational Behavior - A
Java Programming - B


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

College Writing Seminar - A-
Modern Art P for Pass- took pass fail
U.S. Politics- B
Civilizations of Asia - A-


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Introduction to Logic - A
20th Century Philosophy - A


----------



## Epicfailture (Oct 2, 2008)

you guys seem to be doing good.. i didn't.. first semester i got 3.8 GpA... second semester ARGH!!!!!!!!! 

2nd semester : 
Genetics/Microbiology: D+
Physics: B+
English: C
Trig: B
Chinese 3: D
History: A !!!!!!!

- junior year highschool


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

International Aid and Development B+
Chinese Literature A
Chinese (Language class) A - 
Biology P (took it pass/fail) 

It doesn't look this way from my grades, but this was the worst term of my life...I'm so glad it's over.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

*Well, this is another depressing thread....*

Crap, crap, crap, crap, and super crap (fail).

JMX You done a great JORB! it was a lot better than I did. I'm the worst in the thread. No kidding.

Oh, but I took a spring course, so I'll jump on the self-congratulatory bandwagon and note that I did get at least one A+ in my life.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Final year engineering project: 82%


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Portfolio Management A
Futures and Derivatives Market A
Fixed Income Securities A


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

All Js, which is competent. We only have competent/not competent in the course I'm doing.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

Business Computing - A
Principles of Macroeconomics - A
Wildlife Ecology - A


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Qolselanu said:


> Introduction to Logic - A
> 20th Century Philosophy - A


ok, how in the world did you get an A in Inro to Logic?!??!?! I got a C in that last year and was struggling hardcore for that C!!!

Business Communication: B
Juvenile Procedures: B
Strategies for Life: A
Elementary Algebra (was forced to take this since pre-cal was closed!!): A


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

TeenyBeany said:


> ok, how in the world did you get an A in Inro to Logic?!??!?! I got a C in that last year and was struggling hardcore for that C!!!
> 
> Business Communication: B
> Juvenile Procedures: B
> ...


I don't even know. I was expecting a B at the most even with the furious studying I did.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I only did Modern Philosophy last semester, got an A-


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Psychological Statistics: *A-* (good considering I missed a midterm)
Ballet I: *A* (I should have had no more than 70% of the points according to the syllabus, due to not writing papers and one too many absences)
Elementary Piano 2: *A*
Elementary Voice: *B* (I didn't write the performance review that was worth 10% of the grade)


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

triptothebrain said:


> Too embarrassed to post them. I've been in undergrad for nearly eight years (pathetic, I know) and still dread graduation. I always back down from academic challenges and instead seem to panic and drop the class or accept failure. And for some reason, my parents still manage to support me and fully pay for the tuition. Of my 170+ credit hours (~230 attempted).... I've managed to rack up approximately 60+ hours (at least twenty(!) classes) of W's, aka withdrawals, and grades of D/F. I'm absolutely terrified of going over my grades with my advisor prior to graduation and nearly cry every time my parents ask how my grades are going in college.. they've never seen them [grades] but surely are beginning to clue in that I'm doing subpar as I should've graduated four years ago.


I started taking college classes in the summer of 2000, left high school at the end of 2000, transferred in January 2002, got dragged home, transferred again in January 2003, and never managed to graduate. I stopped trying after 2007 and will have to apply for readmission at some point to retake the two classes I need to pass to finish my B.A. There was only one quarter where I completed more than two classes, and there were at least four quarters where I withdrew completely. Most of my grades aren't so bad because I tended to drop things as soon as I missed a test or assignment or multiple classes. The only Fs are from the several incompletes I ended up taking toward the end and allowed to lapse.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

ENGL 271 (Intro to Poetry) - C+
FNAR 115 (Photography I) - B+
FNAR 112 (2-D Design) - A
FNAR 113 (Drawing I) - B-
PHIL 177 (Aesthetics) - B

Yeah, overall I'm a B student, for now.


----------



## entropy (May 1, 2009)

Philosophy of History- A
Intermediate Classical Greek II- A
African Music Survey- A-
Political Debate/Speaking- B
American History I- B
Biology Lab- A
Political Statistics- A

*I am proud of myself, I did well considering the fact that my anxiety and panic attacks were really bad. This was my last year of undergrad. I almost graduated with honors, just missed it by .3.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a different system:
Imaging anatomy: Fail
Research in heatlh sciences: Pass
Ethics in health professions: Credit


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Calculus II - *A*
COBOL - *B*
Operating Systems - *A*
Network Design and Management - *B*


----------

